

Up and Running With Rails, AngularJS & Yeoman - soeffing
http://staunchrobots.com/blog/2013/10/14/up-and-running-with-angularjs-and-rails/

======
gomayonqui
Great job Ulrich, the best guide to start in the angular + rails world

